# Audience Symphony Seating (Dallas Tx)



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

I've never been to see an orchestra performance, so as an early birthday present my wife offered to have us go to Dallas to see Mahlers 2nd this weekend. I'm struggling with what seats to get - the "grand tier" are nicely priced, but I would hate to make a 5 hour drive (one way) just to be put in the back, and be unable to hear/see the performance. The front orchestra seats look nice, but my wife is worried it would be too loud and uncomfortable. The Orchestra floor seats are priced the same, but are you losing anything by being put further back?

I have no idea what the volume level would be like, my wife doesn't listen to classical music and wants to spend as little as possible on the venture (she's more interested in the Dallas zoo..). I don't want a bad experience since it's my first time, which I imagine is what the balcony "Grand Tier" seats would offer, and I'd rather skip the performance if it's what I imagine.

So what do you symphony goers recommend (especially if anyone's been to the Dallas one)? Am I over reacting on the further back seating, would the most forward seats be too loud/uncomfortable...would I have some guys big bald head or hat blocking the sound ..?

Do they mic the performances for people in the back?

Here's the link with pictures of the interior stadium (?).

http://www.dallassymphony.com/Ticket/Reserve.aspx?perf=3671


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Too late already but the seats in the upper balcony are fine and the Myerson has great accoustics. Jaap vas Zweden conducted the LA Phil about a month ago and they sounded better than I had heard them play in months. Brahms 4th, Cyrano which is his signature piece, and Rach concerto No.1.


----------

